# Стоит ли ложиться под нож



## Smit (10 Авг 2017)

Подскажить пожалуйста стоит ли ложиться под нож с моей проблемой или есть другой выход. Ходил на растяжку позвоночника на аппарате Ормед улучшений не ощущаю живу на обезболивающих. Заключение МТР прикрепил.


----------



## La murr (10 Авг 2017)

@Smit, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

